# Wild country Duolite Tourer 2 man tent



## Plax (29 May 2010)

http://www.springfield-camping.co.uk/Wild+Country/Duolite+Tourer/1050/pc

Has anyone got one of these? I like the idea of being able to keep the bike in a tent. It is relatively lightweight at 2.95kg. 

It'll only be myself camping with the bike.

Any other suggestions of lightweight tents that have enough room to keep a bike under either laying down or upright on a propstand?

Ta.


----------



## pinkkaz (29 May 2010)

Hello, I have one but I haven't tried it out yet.

So actually, this post isn't very useful!

It's lightweight and packs small though and the reviews look good. We're trying it out next weekend (probably) so I can report back afterwards...


----------



## Plax (30 May 2010)

pinkkaz said:


> Hello, I have one but I haven't tried it out yet.
> 
> So actually, this post isn't very useful!
> 
> It's lightweight and packs small though and the reviews look good. We're trying it out next weekend (probably) so I can report back afterwards...



If you could that would be great. I have been looking at other tents but this one has really taken my fancy. Just a shame that the outdoor places near me don't stock it so I could have a look at it up close and personal.


----------



## stephenjubb (30 May 2010)

http://www.uttingsoutdoors.co.uk/Pr...va-laser-space-2-tent-green-43ls2?src=froogle

bicycle goes in lying down or standing up


----------



## HelenD123 (31 May 2010)

I quite fancied that tent but ended up with a Terra Nova Superlite Solar 2.2 because it's quite a lot lighter. I'm very happy with my choice. It's stood up to plenty of wind and rain already. It won't fit the bike in though.


----------



## pinkkaz (6 Jun 2010)

Well I used it this weekend and really liked it although to be fair, it's not as if it had to stand up to anything excessive - no wind, no rain, no excess heat!

But the porch area is really big and that is sooo nice. I hate having a cramped porch, with 2 sets of panniers and loads of stuff it just feels like a mess. I reckon you could get 2 bikes in there but then you wouldn't get much else in there. I don't think I'd use it to store the bikes anyway - putting a plastic bag over the seats and leaving them to the elements is fine by me.

The sleeping area is smaller than I've had before, but since you're only lying down there that's fine by me - and if there's just one of you then it's big! And it's long enough (my husband is 6'1).

So annoying, I was going to take pictures but forgot - sorry!

Really, really quick to put up and take down (even the first time).

And it's small packed down. I would say half a pannier's worth - maybe could be squashed down even further.


----------



## Plax (6 Jun 2010)

pinkkaz said:


> Well I used it this weekend and really liked it although to be fair, it's not as if it had to stand up to anything excessive - no wind, no rain, no excess heat!
> 
> But the porch area is really big and that is sooo nice. I hate having a cramped porch, with 2 sets of panniers and loads of stuff it just feels like a mess. I reckon you could get 2 bikes in there but then you wouldn't get much else in there. I don't think I'd use it to store the bikes anyway - putting a plastic bag over the seats and leaving them to the elements is fine by me.
> 
> ...



Thanks pinkkaz. I'm still quite keen on it, and the Terra Nova laser 2. However Mr Plax has said that they are both a lot of money for something that I may only ever use once.

So we have been tent shopping, and Mr Plax has bought me a Vango Alpha 200 tent in the sale for £29.99 (http://www.vango.co.uk/tents/alpha-200.html). Not the lightest at 2.7kg (but then both of the above are 2.9kg), but it is a decent enough tent for now. I'll just have to leave the bike outside


----------



## kewb (8 Jun 2010)

i would look for a tent under 2kg mark at that price id go as far as 1.2/5 
http://www.hike-lite.co.uk/Tents/One+Person/Seedhouse+1.html
if this place have em for 158 as advertised id grab it quick .
tents weight is 1.5kg btw and read the reveiws this is a real bargain imho .


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jun 2010)

I saw a 2 person tent in Asda t'other day for a tenner!! Weighs 2 kg.
You could have one for you, one for the bike and £180 left over!!!


----------



## kewb (9 Jun 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> I saw a 2 person tent in Asda t'other day for a tenner!! Weighs 2 kg.
> You could have one for you, one for the bike and £180 left over!!!



you have a point .


----------



## Plax (9 Jun 2010)

Well, my tent arrived. Not played with it yet as it has been raining, but come the weekend with a bit of luck the sun will be out an the grass will be dry and I can play out in the garden with it. 

It's quite long so I'll have to decide how to stick it on the rack - the length of the rack or along the width? Probably the width and have it sticking out on top of he panniers and bungee it down or something.


----------



## Plax (12 Jun 2010)

*Have I put it up right*

So, I put my Vango Alpha 200 up in the garden today. I just want to know if it looks ok, as I thought there was a bit of a gap between the ground and the outer flysheet in some parts, especially the front porch bit. 






















Also it was an absolute nightmare trying to get it back in the bag. Took me longer to put it away than to put it up!

Also what can I use as an additional groundsheet (skin flint method)? I noticed the groundsheet part of the inner tent got a few little scuffs in it from the uneven ground in my garden so want to ease the burden on it somewhat.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Jun 2010)

Have you got a branch of Screwfix near you?


----------



## kewb (12 Jun 2010)

gaps are good for getting shot of condensation and staying cool , trust me youl wish they were bigger on some mornings waking up with a face swollen from the heat inside ,
btw you shouldnt need a footprint for the type of groundsheet alpha tent have but if your concerned put sleeping mats on ground and erect tent on top of them to save carrying 
more kit .


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2010)

How much are footprints and how big when packed. I always use a plastic survival bag, split and cut to the shape of my tent. I think they cost £2.

Sh!t tent that Plax: I wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Jun 2010)

kewb said:


> gaps are good for getting shot of condensation and *staying cool* , trust me youl wish they were bigger on some mornings waking up with *a face swollen from the heat insid*e ,
> btw you shouldnt need a footprint for the type of groundsheet alpha tent have but if your concerned put sleeping mats on ground and erect tent on top of them to save carrying
> more kit .



Is Snowdonia renowned for heatwaves all of a sudden then? I'm sure Lake Bala was mentioned earlier in the thread...
EDIT It may have been another thread.


----------



## Plax (13 Jun 2010)

TheDoctor;1296066[B said:


> ]Is Snowdonia renowned for heatwaves all of a sudden then[/B]? I'm sure Lake Bala was mentioned earlier in the thread...
> EDIT It may have been another thread.



I live in hope.


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Jun 2010)

Plax said:


> I live in hope.



No you don't. Hope is about 60-odd miles from you, near Wrexham.

What????


----------



## Plax (13 Jun 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> No you don't. Hope is about 60-odd miles from you, near Wrexham.
> 
> What????


----------

